# Tender problem



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 6466 tender. It whistles fine with the train in neutral but while running it just grinds a little. I suspect some kind of electrical current issue. The rollers are clean, but seem weak when pressed.
Anyone have any suggestions of what to look for or test?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown could be a bunch of things, I don't have a kw. I would make sure tender is clean, wheels, pick ups etc. Clean the armature and brushes like on an engine. Oil where the whistle spins. This is important! Check the contacts on your whistle control in your transformer. The could be dirty or not making good contact. Run the whistle a bit, sometimes they work better the more they are run. If the spring is bad on the pick up it might need to be replaced. The pick up roller could be bouncing while the train is moving . Try these things first.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*"If the spring is bad on the pick up it might need to be replaced. The pick up roller could be bouncing while the train is moving*" .

I think this is the most likley because the springs don't bounce much when pushed. I'm quessing I can get replacements but not sure what it involves to replace.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you look at the roller you will see a spring above it. I would just try to wind it off of the post and stretch it out a bit then wind it back on. You might have to take off the truck . I can't remember just replacing the spring. Also check to see if someone's sloppy soldering isn't keeping the roller from going all the way down. I had that happen once. The wire was holding the pickup roller up.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

You say whistles fine in neutral but not in motion. Compare voltage when you test in neutral and when running, are they the same? It's possible, the voltage is a touch low when running to pull the relay coil in to turn on the whistle. You may need to gently tweak the contacts on the relay ever so slightly, had to do that on my 6466wx as it had led a hard life.

Carl


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Tender*

*"Also check to see if someone's sloppy soldering isn't keeping the roller from going all the way down."*

That someone may have been me.

But, thanks for the tips I'll give them a try tonight.


----------

